
How Bear Notes Became Apple’s #1 App - fdalessio
https://medium.com/@francescod_ales/how-bear-notes-became-apples-1-app-e63e167d5dc9?source=user_profile---------21-----------
======
good_vibes
I love stories like this. It proves that anything is possible when you work
with love and truth to make the world a better place.

